# Rifles are ancient tech.



## The Basket (Sep 12, 2016)

I was studying the EM-2 thinking to myself that's a modern rifle and compares favourably to the M16 or AK.
But it's from 1950!
Seems little has changed.
The G11 was modern but costs a lot and didn't go anywhere.
Is there anything out there which is modern? A move away from the M16s and AKs?
I would appreciate your input.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 15, 2016)

Here are some that some think are the best currently on offer

Top 10 Assault Rifles | Military-Today.com


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 17, 2016)

Some believe that the days of the Assault Rifle are over. Soldiers should carry a small light short ranged (200m or so) weapon capable of single or automatic fire, unless they carry a Sniper Rifle, Machine Gun or Grenade launcher. All others in the squad become protectors of, look outs spotting targets for and carrying ammunition for the Sniper, MG and Grenade Launcher. Assault Rifles would be kept but would be one of a range of weapons that could be issued as and when required not the main weapon of a foot soldier, much as an Anti Tank weapon would be carried only when there is armour in the area or a bunker needs busting. The "Golf Bag" of weapons plus ammo and rations would be carried by a small robotic "Mule"

Modern soldiers are weighed down by more kit than ever and a lot of ex soldiers are discharged with ruined knees and backs.


----------



## The Basket (Sep 17, 2016)

Something like the transition from the M16 to the M4?
Not exactly cutting edge.
Flechette and caseless ammunition never got nowhere and directed energy weapons are still only in Star Trek.
Of course we can start to have interchangeability where you can change a rifle barrel or even the calibres of a rifle to suit current need.
My view is that the Enfield P13 would still be a viable weapon today and if you can still use a 100 year old rifle and kick ass then something ain't right.


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 17, 2016)

The Canadians have just adopted a new bolt action for its Rangers.

New Canadian Rangers' Lee-Enfield Replacement Designated C-19 - The Firearm Blog


----------



## Glider (Sep 17, 2016)

I would argue that the EM2 is much better than the M16 or AK47 or anything else. The big advantage is that the cartridge is a good average between the 5.56 and the older rifle 7.62.

The 5,56 has always had a question mark as to its power and the 7.62 is too much for hand held automatic fire.


----------



## The Basket (Sep 18, 2016)

EM-2 was years ahead.
It's cancellation was political.
I found calibres argument to be pretty pointless. I personally don't think being shot by any cartridge to be conducive to good health.
Interesting about the Canadian Rangers and use of a bolt action.


----------



## gjs238 (Sep 18, 2016)

The Basket said:


> Interesting about the Canadian Rangers and use of a bolt action.



From the attached article:

_The mission of the Rangers is <SNIP> support of the CAF’s sovereignty and domestic operation tasks in Canada. They act as the ‘eyes and ears’ of the CAF in remote locations_
_the most present threat is from dangerous wild animals._


----------

